# configure /usr/local/etc/be-agent.cfg for Backup Exec



## ccc (Jan 24, 2010)

hi

Howto configure /usr/local/etc/be-agent.cfg on freeBSD 7.0 for Backup Exec 9.1?

I've tried the following:
	
	



```
# cat /usr/local/etc/be-agent.cfg

name bsd.dom
export / as root
export /usr as usr
export /var as var
export /tmp as tmp
force_address 192.168.1.5
tell 192.168.1.2
tell_interval 30
follow_symdirs
exclude_dir /dev
exclude_dir /proc
```
but if I connect from the Backup Exec 9.1 to my FreeBSD, then /usr and /var are empty.
What's wrong and howto solve this problem?


----------



## ccc (Jan 29, 2010)

Any suggestions what's wrong?


----------

